# Where can I find children's white jeans for showing?



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

We are going to a show and I am having a hard time finding white jeans for my kiddo to show in. She is doing showmanship, so I feel I should have her in white jeans. Any suggestions as to where I can find white jeans?

 Jennifer


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have seen them at Target and there are levi's online if you have time to order.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply  Neither Target or Levi have any in her size (7).


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

We get a lot of clothes on ebay. They mostly sell junk around here.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

My daughter wears white Wranglers, maybe try their site? Also our 4H office has used ones.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Jennifer, 

not sure if you have Atwoods but they had white jeans on sale. 

Jana


----------



## Robynlynn (Jul 2, 2010)

We ended up sending our dairy kids to Walmart and they bought uniform pants ~the ones nurses wear as it was so hard to find whites for show......they were pretty cheap and they looked nice in the ring. they can also be easily taken in if they are not the proper size....


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for all the replies!  Off to check out the suggestions


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Call Justin Discount Boot Store in Justin, they sometimes have white jeans in kids sizes.

Check with pbsanimalhealth.com - they sell white Wranglers for kids and adults.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks again for all the replies/ suggestions!  I finally found them at pbsanimal health (would have never thought to check there) and got the last pair in her size!


----------

